
Sears helped make women, immigrants, people of color feel more like Americans - oblib
https://theconversation.com/how-sears-helped-make-women-immigrants-and-people-of-color-feel-more-like-americans-105278
======
smacktoward
Counterpoint: [https://slate.com/business/2018/10/sears-bankruptcy-
sexism-w...](https://slate.com/business/2018/10/sears-bankruptcy-sexism-
workplace-inequality.html)

